# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Piloxll update ?

## thechamp

Piloxll update where can we get this stuff and when can we try it?

----------


## Arashi

Sigh. Why even wait for Pilox ? If you believe there could possibly something here, then why not try Yoram's other products ? He has a fine lineup of treatments already: http://www.ihc-russia.ru/ you can have your feet massaged, needles sticked into your ears or have blood suckers applied to your scalp. He also markets some pilox-like devices already. And he sells tons of oils/therapeutic liquids. Or just buy a laser helmet. They're all as effective as Pilox, so why wait ?

----------


## Arashi

This is as convincing as Pilox: http://www.igrowlaser.com/results/

So seriously tell me: why even wait for Pilox and why not buy a laser helmet instead right NOW ?

----------


## thechamp

> This is as convincing as Pilox: http://www.igrowlaser.com/results/
> 
> So seriously tell me: why even wait for Pilox and why not buy a laser helmet instead right NOW ?


 I bought the igrow laser helmet never been happier made my hair so thick I posted before and after pictures in hair loss treatments igrow laser helmet is very effective better than nizoral!!

----------


## Arashi

> I bought the igrow laser helmet never been happier made my hair so thick I posted before and after pictures in hair loss treatments igrow laser helmet is very effective better than nizoral!!


 Good for you ! So if your hair is so thick and that thing was so effective then why are you even interested in Pilox ?

----------


## thechamp

Because I can't take propecia that's why I would love to add a dht blocker

----------


## thechamp

My hair before igrow

----------


## Arashi

> Because I can't take propecia that's why I would love to add a dht blocker


 Not sure how far you're from Russia, but maybe it's worth a trip ? So you can have some blood suckers applied to your scalp to block DHT, or some acupuncture or foot massage helps too blocking DHT too. He also has a great lineup of DHT blocking liquids, did you try those already ?

----------


## Arashi

Use google translate, some of these liquids he sells do block DHT too man: http://www.ihc-russia.ru/haircare/clinic/

----------


## thechamp

My hair after igrow I'm early stage hair loss but excellent results

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

This stuff is clearly, obviously ****ing bullshit, totally unsupported, associated with a scammer... yet still people are talking about it and in effect promoting it.

----------


## LongWayHome

Well, I just discovered that Yoram (the inventor of 'Pilox') is also the manager of a company in Israel called "Hair-Clinic". Now, let me tell you this: 
I've heard myself, through people and also through the internet, that that company is a complete scam.
They ask for like 7000$, give you their "products", tell you the "instructions" but nothing happens. Why? because you were stupid enough to believe them.
I don't know much about the science behind this new one, but I can bet it is not a game changer.
But why would he care? probably "Hair-Clinic" is not as successful anymore so he crapped something new,
and we're so desperate so of course we buy it. 
The guy himself has great hair, don't let it fool you, it has nothing to do with any products. Good genes.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> What the hell? You spent years pushing this thing. You were completely sure this was the best results you've ever seen, you told us how it was impossible this was a scam, and now you say this?
> 
> Hell, didn't you open several threads in multiple forums making fun of Arashi just like 6 months ago claiming he was wrong?


 Actually in the end I was right.

I said that if you ran Yoram off the forums (him being our only source of information for a long time), that we wouldn't know if this was a scam or not until much later in time (after it was released).

Then what happened? 

You ran Yoram off the forums, and we are only now figuring out (almost for certain) that this doesn't work. We would have known much sooner had we gotten a steady flow of information from Yoram (had you not ran him off the forums).

So, it played out just like I warned you about.

It's much easier to disprove something using the socratic method than it is to disprove it when you have ZERO information.

So, let this be a lesson to bigentries, fredthewhatever, and the rest of the crew: the more information we have, the better off we will be and the sooner we'll be able to prove or disprove something ---> so stop harassing people that come to the forum with products before we can get enough information out of them... otherwise you are actually INCREASING the chances they can pull-off a successful scam.

again, bigentries, I mean no offense here. I really just hope it's a lesson learned for you is all.

----------


## pixels

> This stuff is clearly, obviously ****ing bullshit, totally unsupported, associated with a scammer... yet still people are talking about it and in effect promoting it.


  Exactly. It's baffling old posts stay open - I think community moderators should close them.

They stop members communication (God knows why I'm the 21st century) but  essentially do nothing about things that are ACTUALLY harmful to the members of this site.

Tis the only shortcoming of this site. 

Make it social!!!

Ha. Have they not heard of social Internet? 

It'd be so sweet if you could like comments and tag members.

----------


## FloydButterworth

> Actually in the end I was right.
> 
> I said that if you ran Yoram off the forums (him being our only source of information for a long time), that we wouldn't know if this was a scam or not until much later in time (after it was released).
> 
> Then what happened? 
> 
> You ran Yoram off the forums, and we are only now figuring out (almost for certain) that this doesn't work. We would have known much sooner had we gotten a steady flow of information from Yoram (had you not ran him off the forums).
> 
> So, it played out just like I warned you about.
> ...


 This is hilarious. You're the living embodiment of Ignatius Reilly.  You pumped this on multiple forums for years and you were told over and over that this was a straight up scam. And now here you are trying to cover your tracks in some pathetic attempt to save face. You should be strung up by your underdeveloped ball sack and flogged repeatedly for such egregious stupidity. I mean this sincerely.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> Exactly. It's baffling old posts stay open - I think community moderators should close them.
> 
> They stop members communication (God knows why I'm the 21st century) but  essentially do nothing about things that are ACTUALLY harmful to the members of this site.
> 
> Tis the only shortcoming of this site. 
> 
> Make it social!!!
> 
> Ha. Have they not heard of social Internet? 
> ...


 At the least there should be a different subforum on here for stuff that's not well-supported enough to deserve mention here in 'cutting edge'.

----------


## IvanXproject

I have actually used the device, and I would say that it worked pretty good. My hair definitely got thicker. The only problem is that I was experiencing side effects. This is probably because the copper lowered my serum DHT-levels (I am pretty sensitive to all kinds of DHT blockers, I even get side effects from taking 0,25 mg finasteride).

----------


## LongWayHome

> I have actually used the device, and I would say that it worked pretty good. My hair definitely got thicker. The only problem is that I was experiencing side effects. This is probably because the copper lowered my serum DHT-levels (I am pretty sensitive to all kinds of DHT blockers, I even get side effects from taking 0,25 mg finasteride).


 If what you're saying is true, this is very interesting.
What kind of side effects? Do you have any before/after pictures? How long were you using it? 
Last thing, are you from Israel? if so, please give me your email or something so I can contact you.
Thanks.

----------


## luca10

+1

----------


## luca10

You have used once or twice a day?

----------


## bigentries

> Actually in the end I was right.


 Lol, no, you are never right




> I said that if you ran Yoram off the forums (him being our only source of information for a long time), that we wouldn't know if this was a scam or not until much later in time (after it was released).


 Love your logical way of thinking, if no one gets scammed we don't know if it's a scam




> It's much easier to disprove something using the socratic method than it is to disprove it when you have ZERO information.


 You don't even know what the hell you are talking about. Do you even know what the socratic method is? The premise is that you assume a side in an argument is wrong and let them show it themselves, which is what we did, that's the reason Yoram ran away in the first place, he showed false pictures.

The socratic method has nothing to do with "open mindedness" or white knighting scammers like you usually do




> again, bigentries, I mean no offense here. I really just hope it's a lesson learned for you is all.


 Quit the passive aggressiveness moron. You know how to contact me, but you never have the guts to do it

----------


## IvanXproject

> If what you're saying is true, this is very interesting.
> What kind of side effects? Do you have any before/after pictures? How long were you using it? 
> Last thing, are you from Israel? if so, please give me your email or something so I can contact you.
> Thanks.


 I don't have any before/ after pictures unfortunately. I used it for about 3 months. I experienced brain fog, dry eyes, headaches and fatigue. I have experienced similar side effects earlier (when I used finasteride). And no, I am not from Israel.

----------


## LongWayHome

Well then, now I have a completely different reason not to use it.

----------


## IvanXproject

> Well then, now I have a completely different reason not to use it.


 I doubt that everyone who tries Pilox will experience side effects though. It's just that I am very sensitive to all kinds of DHT blockers. I even got side effects from using Tricomin (copper-peptides)! So if you can handle low dose finasteride, then you can probably handle the pilox device too.

----------


## LongWayHome

> I doubt that everyone who tries Pilox will experience side effects though. It's just that I am very sensitive to all kinds of DHT blockers. I even got side effects from using Tricomin (copper-peptides)! So if you can handle low dose finasteride, then you can probably handle the pilox device too.


 I can't, but probably there are people on this forum that can.

----------


## luca10

When I bought it I will take photos every month.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I doubt that everyone who tries Pilox will experience side effects though. It's just that I am very sensitive to all kinds of DHT blockers. I even got side effects from using Tricomin (copper-peptides)! So if you can handle low dose finasteride, then you can probably handle the pilox device too.


 you may find this interesting:

http://www.timesofisrael.com/can-the...cure-baldness/

----------


## luca10

You noticed the reduction of sebum?

----------


## Arashi

> Actually in the end I was right.
> 
> I said that if you ran Yoram off the forums (him being our only source of information for a long time), that we wouldn't know if this was a scam or not until much later in time (after it was released).
> 
> Then what happened? 
> 
> You ran Yoram off the forums, and we are only now figuring out (almost for certain) that this doesn't work. We would have known much sooner had we gotten a steady flow of information from Yoram (had you not ran him off the forums).
> 
> So, it played out just like I warned you about.
> ...


 LOL. Nobody ran off Yoram. He chose to leave after we confronted him with the fake pictures he uploaded and with his involvement in obvious scam therapies like those blood sucking leechers, acupuncture and astrology. In your opinion we should have just said "Of course mr Yoram, every honest researcher uploades fake pictures sometimes, that can happen, Dr Nigam did so too and he was totally legit ! And Honest researchers are involved with acupuncture and tarrot cards all time time"  :Smile:  LOL

And btw, last time i spoke to you you kept insisting that Yoram wasnt even involved with Pilox, so now you're saying again he is ? And you're even using Yoram now to make the point that you were somehow right ?

You've told people a million times how great this product was and how it was going to save us all. And now after 2 years you finally understand that it was a scam, just like everything else Yoram is selling, and now you're claiming you were right all the time ? Haha that's really too funny  :Smile:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> LOL. Nobody ran off Yoram. He chose to leave after we confronted him with the fake pictures he uploaded and with his involvement in obvious scam therapies like those blood sucking leechers, acupuncture and astrology. In your opinion we should have just said "Of course mr Yoram, every honest researcher uploades fake pictures sometimes, that can happen, Dr Nigam did so too and he was totally legit ! And Honest researchers are involved with acupuncture and tarrot cards all time time"  LOL
> 
> And btw, last time i spoke to you you kept insisting that Yoram wasnt even involved with Pilox, so now you're saying again he is ? And you're even using Yoram now to make the point that you were somehow right ?
> 
> You've told people a million times how great this product was and how it was going to save us all. And now after 2 years you finally understand that it was a scam, just like everything else Yoram is selling, and now you're claiming you were right all the time ? Haha that's really too funny


 I said pilox wasn't Yoram's product, not that Yoram wasn't involved in the product.

You claim to have been in the finance industry, so I know you know there is a big difference between being a contractor/consultant and being the CEO and founder of a company.

----------


## bigentries

> I said pilox wasn't Yoram's product, not that Yoram wasn't involved in the product.
> 
> You claim to have been in the finance industry, so I know you know there is a big difference between being a contractor/consultant and being the CEO and founder of a company.


 You said many times "Yoram was a complete mistery" and wanted to shut down anyone that wanted answers about it, including the what? 3 similar products with similar pictures with his name on it?

But let's forget about Yoram, what about the other bold claims you made?

Don't you think it's better for you to just disappear from the forums completely? Your presence here is incredibly toxic

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> You said many times "Yoram was a complete mistery" and wanted to shut down anyone that wanted answers about it, including the what? 3 similar products with similar pictures with his name on it?
> 
> But let's forget about Yoram, what about the other bold claims you made?
> 
> Don't you think it's better for you to just disappear from the forums completely? Your presence here is incredibly toxic


 Maybe I will disappear. Forever a mistery.

----------


## bananana

Update about this?
I filled their survey, but never heard back from them-

----------


## luca10

They sent the coupon?

----------


## Gullible's travels

The sent me the coupon. I haven't ordered yet. Asked them for pictures but so far no reply.

----------


## max4rmuk

Just a heads up guys this is now out and available to buy. But the price is ridiculously high. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hairegen-Gr.../dp/B01BMNNLQI

----------


## whous26

900€ 
https://www.amazon.fr/Hairegen-Growt...6172775&sr=1-1

I hesitate to buy it

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

****ing scammy bullshit.

----------


## whous26

Hello all , i ask to hairegen on facebook if they have any evidance and they send me that : 
sorry for my english



and a french people who work for them will call me monday

----------


## Raymond Tusk

> Hello all , i ask to hairegen on facebook if they have any evidance and they send me that : 
> sorry for my english
> 
> Attachment 47368Attachment 47369
> 
> and a french people who work for them will call me monday


 Great scam, pal. I'm sorry your English isn't so good either, otherwise we could have an even better laugh at your pathetic sales pitch. Where should I send my $300? or is it $500?

----------


## whous26

i'am not a scam , i just want more information of this product

----------


## MGR234

So does anybody know anything about this Pilox device or not? Evidently it is now called Hairegen. Just surprised that after all this talk in the past, there is no talk about it now, that it is actually available.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Gonna stick my neck out here and say that this pilox thing is ****ING BULLSHIT.

----------


## MGR234

Seriously don't understand what has happened. The science sound so promising. Everybody on this forum was calling this device a cure. At least does the scientific basis behind the device have any validity to expect a regrowth?

----------


## Genome

yoram did not invent it at all - hr was not even in the testing group - he is just a face used to market it. not involved with the company any more

----------


## Genome

> Seriously don't understand what has happened. The science sound so promising. Everybody on this forum was calling this device a cure. At least does the scientific basis behind the device have any validity to expect a regrowth?


 yes

----------

